
New digital payments rules in Singapore: a win or the death of choice? - nubela
https://sharedhere.com/thread/view/gFqtEffp7NZU3SDVtZHQLN
======
nubela
Well, digital payments deserve regulations given the prevalence for tech
companies to gametize everything, including how easy it is to click the "PAY"
button. And as a paternalistic state that Singapore is, this is expected. But
at least we are not shy about regulating.

What is scarier is if a country pretends that money is "freedom" and
"private". Because it sure as hell is not in Singapore by which the state
government is pushing for cashless everything (and hence surveillance
everything).

